# Where's everybody gone....



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's 20:05 new year's eve in Dubai, but as it's been cancelled I thought everyone would be here.

Looks like I'm wrong...


(I'm actually looking after 2 x 11 y.o. girls while their mothers have just nipped next door for a glass or two btw.

I say looking after but basically they probably dont even realise their mother's out...)

New Year 2008/9, well it can only be better than NYE 2007/8, but that's a different story....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I've just returned from an all afternoon business meeting....not sure I've the energy to party now so may sit on my solarium and watch the fantastic firework displays along the Med coast, tip my Cava filled glass and wish all a Happy Hogmany!!!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> It's 20:05 new year's eve in Dubai, but as it's been cancelled I thought everyone would be here.
> 
> Looks like I'm wrong...
> 
> ...


Just got back from my usual "after work beer" spot. Never have been interested in the "party scene", so since NYE festivities were cancelled (sort of), I am here watching the bloobtube!!

PS - residency visa arrived today!! Liquor license, here I come~~

Happy New Year Andy (M.)!!!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

andy capp on his way back from ole in wall.....(minus flipflops)


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> andy capp on his way back from ole in wall.....


PMSL!!! Bloody brilliant!!!


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> andy capp on his way back from ole in wall.....


Ahh, so it was him I saw!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

and i havent even met him yet lol


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> and i havent even met him yet lol


Unforgetable....thats what you are...lalalala.....Anthem for Mr Capp!!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Unforgetable....thats what you are...lalalala.....Anthem for Mr Capp!!


well i wish i could forget him, i owe him a night on the lash (my treat) and i ve not even left UK yet.... dont ask me how.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

littlemissconfused said:


> Ahh, so it was him I saw!


which bit did you recognize? lol


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> well i wish i could forget him, i owe him a night on the lash (my treat) and i ve not even left UK yet.... dont ask me how.


It's the Geordie blood in him, they could sell sand to an Arab!! LMAO

Hope you're wrapped up warm in Blighty, I escaped to my pad in Spain!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> It's the Geordie blood in him, they could sell sand to an Arab!! LMAO
> 
> Hope you're wrapped up warm in Blighty, I escaped to my pad in Spain!


well im a southerna in newcastle with a scottish girlfrie...*cough* wife who keeps banging on about hogmournay so ive parked me butt on the sofa, turned the heating up and am about to sink a bottle of whiskey! happy new year...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Nowt wrong with being a Jock (says she who is half Jockanese! )

Happy Hogmanay/Feliz ano nuevo/Happy New Year to you both too!!

PS See you in Dubai when we're both over.....with Mr C too!!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

i ll drink to that! happy new year.. cheerrs and up ya bum an all that.. Jamie


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Update.

The 11 year old's I was meant to be looking after weren't even in the house......

I blame the parents!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Update.
> 
> The 11 year old's I was meant to be looking after weren't even in the house......
> 
> I blame the parents!


No "Babysitter of the Year" award for you!! ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Update.
> 
> The 11 year old's I was meant to be looking after weren't even in the house......
> 
> I blame the parents!


So you made it back to us then??? LMAO


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

But the mother ( the father was at work) didn't know either....


----------

